# Square Ball Improved quart



## georgeoj (Nov 12, 2011)

I picked up two of these today. This is the first time that I have found one for sale in a shop.
 George


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the base.


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 12, 2011)

I just noticed that the listing in the Red Book says that this is supposed to be a 3L jar. Neither this one or the other is a 3L loop. Is the Red Book just in error on this one?


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 12, 2011)

nice pickup!!


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 12, 2011)

The R in improved on yours looks dropped from the picture too. 219-5 in redbook 10 doesn't mention a dropped R either


----------



## georgeoj (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like a 223. I missed that one in an earlier search in Red Book.


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ahhhh.....the square Ball Improved....I collect the Ball Improved series of jars and that is a nice jar ya have there.....not an expensive one...but a good one....the square Ball Improved jar ya wanna find is the
 pint size jar....the last one I saw come up for auction went for $500.

     As far as the 3-L...there is ALOT of debate as to the existance of this "phantom" jar...it is listed in the Red Book....but a couple of folks that worked decades for Ball do not remember ever seeing this jar...or of anyone owning one...and believe me...if it does exist...it would go for a quantum more than what the Red Book shows...some believe it is a listing error.....I would love to come across one of these jars....

    Alot of Ball Improved jars were used as store "product jars"...at times you can find them with lable's....and in different sizes....I have both the 32oz and 36oz square jars...there is one that is square like these and was 
 used for FAXXON Coffee...it is embossed on the base and lid insert...but the insert
  is the bugger to find...I have been looking for a FAXXON lid for a couple years now....they will usually set ya back a good $50.

    The square Improved jars have a rich history.....as do all the Improved series...these were the first machine made Ball jars...back in late 1896 or early 1897....again....the date is debateable.....LOL.

    David


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 13, 2011)

David - When you get a chance could you put a picture up of an improved with a label on it? I'd like to see it


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is one that had coffee in it....alot of the square ones were used for coffee in the days...this one
 comes from Cali.

   Nice jars....and hard to find complete lables...I know a gentleman that collects these type of jars and
 I asked for a couple of pictures to post on here....


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice jar! Any idea how many companies would have used labeled ball jars like that one?


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ya know that is a real good question...one could make a collection on just these jars....I have seen everything from coffee...to crushed fruit....to fountain syrup used in these jars....

     I think these jars are undervalued...meaning the ones with intact paper lables...the artwork on them
 alone is great.....

     On a different note.....I see that the problem with AVG users seems to have been corrected...AVG offered
 a free upgrade to 2012 Internet Security and after the upgrade users could not get into the site...

     Thanks to the admins who corrected that problem.....

      David K


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is an intresting early Fench's Mustard jar....

    Nice clear Ball Improved pint jar...


----------



## accountantadam (Nov 22, 2011)

Sweet mustard jar! I agree- there are some really nice labels out there


----------

